# Fleeing Massachusetts



## wolf9848 (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, I'm thinking it's time to get out of this god forsaken state called Massachusetts a.k.a Massivetwoshits. At this point, I am heading up to NH for the time being, but I may be relocating to Florida within the next few months. The only thing that may bring me back here is the chance of getting on the Mass State Police. 

Are any of you guys wanting to be police officers going outside of Massachusetts?


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm gonna start looking outside of massachusetts. Im gonna be looking in Baltimore, and Florida.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

wolf9848 said:


> Are any of you guys wanting to be police officers going outside of Massachusetts?


You bet your ass.

I've applied to 2 Fed LE jobs, and also a position with Austin PD. I'm done waiting around here my man... I've always wanted to be a Trooper but sitting around, doing nothing, and holding my breath waiting for shithead Deval to fund another RTT is about as useless as watching paint dry. Time to MAKE something happen...


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Good luck Wolf! Let us know how you make out. I might be looking to Florida in the next couple of years


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Good luck to everybody heading out of state, in my opinion you are making the right choice.


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Definitly making the right choice. If I could get Momma to move I'd be close on your heels. Plenty of Fed jobs down south. Good luck and you are making the right choice.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Good luck Wolf. I have been thinking of doing the same.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Good luck Wolf. I have been thinking of doing the same.


:dito:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

Family circumstances dictate that I'm going down with the ship.


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm on that ship with ya Delta784


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> You bet your ass.
> 
> I've applied to 2 Fed LE jobs, and also a position with Austin PD. I'm done waiting around here my man... I've always wanted to be a Trooper but sitting around, doing nothing, and holding my breath waiting for shithead Deval to fund another RTT is about as useless as watching paint dry. Time to MAKE something happen...


 Kid that used to work for me is with Austin PD...he loves it, lots of action.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> Family circumstances dictate that I'm going down with the ship.





DoD102 said:


> I'm on that ship with ya Delta784


 Me three.

That's the great thing about the United States and why states rights are so important. There are 50 separate possible combinations for the government one wants while still being able to live under the American flag, provided you're willing to relocate.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

You may escape Deval, but Obama and company will still be there. 

Good luck to any and all with new job opportunities, however like Delta and others I too am anchored by family and friends.


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Me three.


Me four.

But I'm a short timer. I'm so short I gotta look up to look down. 
But any of you younger people, say under 35 or so, who aren't running for the border are nuts. I see the changes in society, in the demographics, and in our profession as we practice it in this state since I came on in MCMLXXVIII and I can tell you that in twenty five or thirty years this is not gonna be a very nice place to live or work if the trends continue.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I believe MSW and I beat you to it and left a long time ago. Trying to get on the job there in Mass back in the 80s was pretty much the same as it is now. Good luck to you guys.



SGT_GRUNT_USMC said:


> LVMPD is still hiring,although at a slower pace since the budget crunch:


Same with LAPD.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Kid that used to work for me is with Austin PD...he loves it, lots of action.


Ahhh... See that's what I'm talkin' about!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

This state has 1 more year from me before I launch to NC. The SSPO + 2 years on the job here = NC waiver. If my municipality gets a COPS grant, and I get on, we'll stay.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

MCADPD24 said:


> I'm gonna start looking outside of massachusetts. Im gonna be looking in Baltimore, and Florida.


MCAD, A friend from Spfld. went to Baltimore and came back. It's a shithole beyond repair. Best of luck to you but try harder for Florida or maybe look into Texas.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

mtc said:


> I already have a place to crash in AZ, and possibly SC, and well, possibly MD. Though MD laws are totally effed up, I might stick with SC - the weather's more interesting.


Let me know if you look at MD. My best friend is on the job down there, I'm sure he could help you out.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

mtc said:


> Thanks! I have a good friend just NW of Baltimore, where I could crash land to start from, but finding a job (dispatch or something civilian) before hand would be a must.


Let me know. His department is the 42 largest in the nation (think of all the departments) and has numerous units for civilians and PO's.


----------



## 1234hey (Jun 12, 2007)

I've taken the written with the CHP and have put the PAT/Interview on hold while I wait for an RTT to magically present itself. Also, waiting on CSP.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

I have been taking the tests, schooling, contacts. This state is out of control and if I don't get into something in the next year or so, I have already looked into Arizona, Florida, Georgia and the Carolinas.

I love this state, it is my home. But I can't stay and be miserable working a field I don't want to be in because my true calling is impossible to achieve in this state! It is a sad situation. Glad I am not the only one considering an exit plan.

It is one thing after another as well! The funding, the flaggers, the Quinn Bill. Oh and I love how the flagger situation has worked out so far. There was a story in the Worcester Telegram that talked about a town (I think it was Barre) that had a bid for road work with flaggers at $40/hr when the PD charged $38. Godd job you idoits on the hill! Ahh it felt good to rant a little.

So yeah I am considering another state!!!


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Agencies in NC are constantly hiring. Charlotte and Raleigh if you want big cities. Wilmington if you want the coast. Medium cities like Greensboro and Winston-Salem if you want a happy medium between the mountains and the ocean. Highway Patrol if you want nothing but traffic and wrecks. There are so many small town PD's and Sheriff's Office's in between that are looking. The one thing I have not missed is the weather. Sure the winters get cold down here but no snow. Occasional dusting and ice, that's about it. Spring comes sooner and summer lasts longer. I live near Charlotte and a quick 2 hours in the sky gets you back to Boston to see family and friends. There are numerous daily non-stop flights.

http://www.jus.state.nc.us/NCJA/ scroll down, see Job Bank. Updates every Wednesday. Also, check out some of the above agencies websites for information. Many SO's do not list if they are hiring on their website even though they may in fact have open positions. Just fyi.

NC is growing fast and cost of living is slowly catching up.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

Barbrady said:


> Agencies in NC are constantly hiring. Charlotte and Raleigh if you want big cities. Wilmington if you want the coast. Medium cities like Greensboro and Winston-Salem if you want a happy medium between the mountains and the ocean. Highway Patrol if you want nothing but traffic and wrecks. There are so many small town PD's and Sheriff's Office's in between that are looking. The one thing I have not missed is the weather. Sure the winters get cold down here but no snow. Occasional dusting and ice, that's about it. Spring comes sooner and summer lasts longer. I live near Charlotte and a quick 2 hours in the sky gets you back to Boston to see family and friends. There are numerous daily non-stop flights.
> 
> NORTH CAROLINA JUSTICE ACADEMY  scroll down, see Job Bank. Updates every Wednesday. Also, check out some of the above agencies websites for information. Many SO's do not list if they are hiring on their website even though they may in fact have open positions. Just fyi.
> 
> NC is growing fast and cost of living is slowly catching up.


Keep posting like that, and I may be out of her sooner rather than later.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

I'll do my best to get more Masswipes to migrate this way. The vast majority that I have noticed coming down here are from New York/Jersey. They are coming in droves.

Charmeck PD is looking to hire 150. They have an out of state officer lateral program. Pay is top notch. Only four hours to Myrtle Beach, SC.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

5-0 said:


> Keep posting like that, and I may be out of her sooner rather than later.


I couldn't agree with you more! Especially after a winter like we just had, it would be a relief not to have to deal with it. Although no extra cash snow plowing! Ha!

Thanks for the link Barbrady!!!


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

I made my escape from the Socialist Utopia of MA two years ago and I have never been happier. Once my kids are older I will probably relocate to west to warmer weather.

It is nice knowing that the state that I live in isn't constantly trying to figure out ways to squeeze me for more money. They are trying a little but I think in 2010 the libs who are trying will get booted. NH has a good history of doing that. In MA every time turned on the news or read the paper it was a new ban, new law, new fee, new tax, new fraud/waste/abuse by the state .gov. It got to be comical after a while.

Delta when your kids are grown and you need help relocating to NH I'd be more than happy to help.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

A coworker of mine just left to North Carolina....I must say not only am I envious that she did it, it also brings me a bit of motivation to do it myself sooner than later....


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Eagle13 said:


> I couldn't agree with you more! Especially after a winter like we just had, it would be a relief not to have to deal with it. Although no extra cash snow plowing! Ha!
> 
> Thanks for the link Barbrady!!!


Any time. Make sure you check out that whole list. There is positions that might have been posted months ago but are still vacant. There are plenty of little ocean communities that always need help...particularly in and around the Outer Banks. Kill Devil Hills, Duck, and Nags Head come to mind. The cost of living out that way is pricey but living and working at the beach..


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Come on down to Atlanta; there's several big agencies in the metro area looking for recruits. The pay is reasonably good, the cost of living is fairly low, and several departments have perks like take-homes. You will be exposed to a lot and get a lot of experience quickly working in and around Atlanta.

I got hired in less than 3 months and went through a pretty comprehensive academy (26 weeks, para-military). My agency has more specialized units than you can shake a stick at (some good, some useless) and openings come up fairly often.

Beyond the Atlanta Police Department, check out Gwinnett County Police, Cobb County Police, DeKalb County Police, and Clayton County Police. These agencies hire a lot and run their own academies. These 4 agencies are the primary law enforcement agencies in their respective county, they all have at least 500 officers and patrol populations of 500,000 or more. The county system is a bit foreign to Massachusetts folks, but county is king down here.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Sounds like you folks that are looking to go elsewhere have a bunch of choices with people willing to help:

California / Florida / North Carolina / Georgia / New Hampshire / Maryland / Nevada / Texas

Fortunately, nowadays we have something called the internet where you guys can meet people on here who are willing to help you out. Older guys (like me) had to do it alone and without the benefit of the internet so I hope that those of you that do end up going elsewhere, take advantage of those of us who have offered to help........Good luck!


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

i'm retiring at 40 and moving to North Carolina, buying a farm and opening a rehabilitation location for dogs that no one wants. I may have even found my land already, YAY!


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

GOOD! I cannot tell you how much help I need with dogs in the Carolina's and the pounds I work with...
\


Sam1974 said:


> i'm retiring at 40 and moving to North Carolina, buying a farm and opening a rehabilitation location for dogs that no one wants. I may have even found my land already, YAY!


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

L4G81 said:


> GOOD! I cannot tell you how much help I need with dogs in the Carolina's and the pounds I work with...
> \


still 5 years away. I've been planning that since i was 20 lol

believe me, i will have ample room to take them ALL! and that's my plan.. hire a staff to help me.. well trained staff and take in the dogs that no one deems adoptable due to aggression/anxiety or special needs


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

At least you have a plan...I'm still waiting to hit the lottery to get that farmhouse / land LOL.



Sam1974 said:


> still 5 years away. I've been planning that since i was 20 lol
> 
> believe me, i will have ample room to take them ALL! and that's my plan.. hire a staff to help me.. well trained staff and take in the dogs that no one deems adoptable due to aggression/anxiety or special needs


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

I have to remember to play the lottery.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

TRPDiesel said:


> I have to remember to play the lottery.


well, if you hit the lottery, you can be my new sugar daddy.. hahahahah kidding


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

The thing about NC is when I lived there about 15 years ago people thought New Englanders would be coming in droves. Some did, but many older folks still opted for Florida...something to do with pensions and taxes. The cost of living is still tolerable in NC but it will never be up there with New England because they don't have the income streams or tax base. 

Don't freak out and get ants in the pants because I am patiently waiting to leave here also. It'll still be fine, but you won't be rolling around in money if you're a LEO down there. Most entry-levels start between $25-$35K but the work and quality of life is a plus. NCSHP cutoff is 39 y/o, but many other agencies will accept out of state certification with a little challenge exam at the BLET.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

SinePari said:


> Don't freak out and get ants in the pants because I am patiently waiting to leave here also. It'll still be fine, but you won't be rolling around in money if you're a LEO down there. Most entry-levels start between $25-$35K but the work and quality of life is a plus. NCSHP cutoff is 39 y/o, but many other agencies will accept out of state certification with a little challenge exam at the BLET.


Very true. Aside from real estate (gap is slowly narrowing) overall cost of living is similar. Well, property taxes are much less here too but all other expenses are close. Salary and benefits are pitiful in comparison. It used to be that it was relative to the cost of living but it is no longer competitive, IMO.



Sam1974 said:


> i'm retiring at 40 and moving to North Carolina, buying a farm and opening a rehabilitation location for dogs that no one wants. I may have even found my land already, YAY!


You chose a good state for that. I am only on five acres but considering the views I steal from my neighbor's farm and pastures I have about forty acres.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Barbrady said:


> Very true. Aside from real estate (gap is slowly narrowing) overall cost of living is similar. Well, property taxes are much less here too but all other expenses are close. Salary and benefits are pitiful in comparison. It used to be that it was relative to the cost of living but it is no longer competitive, IMO.
> 
> You chose a good state for that. I am only on five acres but considering the views I steal from my neighbor's farm and pastures I have about forty acres.


I did my research. I'm always prepared. People poke fun at me that i am always prepared for anything and do a rediculous amount of research on stuff before i do anything. I mean, that's not a bad thing, is it? lol


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Sam1974 said:


> I did my research. I'm always prepared. People poke fun at me that i am always prepared for anything and do a ridiculous amount of research on stuff before i do anything. I mean, that's not a bad thing, is it? lol


I am the same way. I have done research on Arizona and couple of other places. Just started digging into North Carolina recently and this thread has really got my piqued my interest. I always like to be prepared!


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Sam1974 said:


> I did my research. I'm always prepared. People poke fun at me that i am always prepared for anything and do a rediculous amount of research on stuff before i do anything. I mean, that's not a bad thing, is it? lol


That's smart. Coming down here to retire is not a bad idea at all. Now working down here for chump change is a different story.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

MA isnt how it was in the 1970's or 80's, where if you wanted on the job all you had to do was test well on the civil service test. Now, you need to be a minority female veteran with one leg to get hired around here. I work with a kid who is a D-vet and has still YET to get a call after being on a list for 2 years. With all the lay offs and people with full time academies floating around its next to impossible to get hired in this state. 

I too am looking outside MA, however FL (where I would like to end up) is having serious issues with funding and keeping its LE. Broward is laying off people after JUST having a recruitment drive, the FHP may or may not be having 2 academies this year, Orlando just GAVE BACK grant money because the town could not hold up its end of the deal. 

I am even considering L.A. at this point but who knows where I will end up.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

HELPMe said:


> MA isnt how it was in the 1970's or 80's, where if you wanted on the job all you had to do was test well on the civil service test. Now, you need to be a minority female veteran with one leg to get hired around here. I work with a kid who is a D-vet and has still YET to get a call after being on a list for 2 years. With all the lay offs and people with full time academies floating around its next to impossible to get hired in this state.
> 
> I too am looking outside MA, however FL (where I would like to end up) is having serious issues with funding and keeping its LE. Broward is laying off people after JUST having a recruitment drive, the FHP may or may not be having 2 academies this year, Orlando just GAVE BACK grant money because the town could not hold up its end of the deal.
> 
> I am even considering L.A. at this point but who knows where I will end up.


I have to differ with you about the 80s. I took two Civil Service tests (scored 99 on both) and one State Police test (passed but apparently not high enough) and was having the same issues as you guys are now. Plus, Affirmative Action was a bigger issue back then, more than it is now. Hence, I went to LAPD in 1988 and have loved it ever since.

If you're really considering LA, try to be at the Meet and Greet and I'll answer all your questions, or we could meet before then, I'll be back there for a few weeks beginning later this month. LAPD puts through an academy class of about 75, every other month. It used to be every month but we've slowed down now due to that pesky economy thing.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

HELPMe said:


> Now, you need to be a minority female veteran with one leg to get hired around here.


Doesn't quite fit the profile you described, now does it?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

SinePari said:


> Doesn't quite fit the profile you described, now does it?


The 80th RTT already GRADUATED?!? Wtf...


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

SGT_GRUNT_USMC said:


> LVMPD is still hiring four academies a year (We were doing 6 a year I believe)Academies generally start with 40 recruits.The police academy is 25 weeks followed by 19 weeks of field training.
> 
> *base pay starts around 53,000 in the academy..tops out around 77,000.
> 
> ...


I give you credit Grunt I would have to sign over my checks to the casinos at least once a month. Too much temptation. As Clint said "a man's got to know his limitations"


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

LawMan3 said:


> 53k in the academy?! damn.


57+ for LA in the academy. The big cities here in the west like LV and LA pay a bit more than the big cities in the east.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

LawMan3 said:


> Jeez I guess so!
> 
> I guess it's proportionate...But it would be nice to see those figures out this way!


do you hear that a lot from your GF, LM? lol :woot:


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

LawMan3 said:


> wouldn't you like to know!


 lmao


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

mtc said:


> It costs more to live there too!


Good point! But at least the weather is much better out this way; and we're both still hiring!


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

I want to live vicariously through those who leave this state and go west or south for a cop job. I tested with LAPD, CHP and LVMPD because they all came out here to hire qualified applicants when the economy was great. I had visions of sunny days and nights filled with scantily clad women serving me Mohitos at the local steak house each night. Somebody please do it, do for me!!!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

SinePari said:


> I want to live vicariously through those who leave this state and go west or south for a cop job. I tested with LAPD, CHP and LVMPD because they all came out here to hire qualified applicants when the economy was great. I had visions of sunny days and nights filled with scantily clad women serving me Mohitos at the local steak house each night. Somebody please do it, do for me!!!


So what happened? How come you didn't join up with either one of us back then?

Hopefully we can talk at the Meet and Greet. I'll let you know what you've been missing!


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm stuck here for the foreseeable future. Mainly due to family and friends. I will not ever buy or build a house on MA soil though.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

LA Copper said:


> So what happened? How come you didn't join up with either one of us back then?


In 1999 I began the process but I still was on active duty. The next few years after that I had too many family and military commitments that I couldn't leave.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

As long as the rain holds off tomorrow. Heading into Boston tomorrow for the day with the mister. There's a free legal clinic at the Irish Immigration center from 4-7pm for all questions about what he needs to do. The mister wants to move here! I've been keeping him close to home so that the "Say something, say something else" (the full brogue) comments that annoy him to no end don't change his mind LOL.

I may get to attend the M&G yet!!!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

SinePari said:


> In 1999 I began the process but I still was on active duty. The next few years after that I had too many family and military commitments that I couldn't leave.


Roger that, I can certainly understand the family thing. Coming out here alone and leaving my family back there was the hardest thing I ever did. Fortunately, I'm able to get back there two or three times a year and the family comes out here once or twice a year to visit, especially during the winter months.



mtc said:


> The Earth stays put here!


Very true, but at least when the Earth does move, it's only for 15-25 seconds. (Not to mention if it's a "good" earthquake, it makes for lots of OT, like the one in '94 did.) A blizzard or hurricaine lasts a lot longer. Plus, look at that seven-day forcast posted by Lawman, I don't miss that!

I hope the weather gets better when I get back there next week!


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Between LA and Grunt I have this strange voice inside my head saying "go west young man it's full of whiskey, women and gold"


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

mikey742 said:


> Between LA and Grunt I have this strange voice inside my head saying "go west young man it's full of whiskey, women and gold"


Me thinks you've been watching some old westerns recently!

Come to the Meet and Greet and we can talk about it...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Nothing wrong with the West, I grew up in Nv and if it wasnt for my family here Id be back there in a second and may just move back anyways once my parents are no longer here( A LONG time from now I hope).


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

My offer stands if any of you want to make the trip to NH I will help any way I possibly can. If that means loading a moving truck just shoot me a PM.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

sgthoskins said:


> My offer stands if any of you want to make the trip to NH I will help any way I possibly can. If that means loading a moving truck just shoot me a PM.


 Im willing to load the truck twice, it should never be empty.....for ever trip we bring a conservative gun owner north we should be dumping a liberal tard south


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

While reading this thread I again realize that I really am one of the _luckiest_ people I know. Not just with my employment (furtunate to have had two police jobs in this state) but in almost every aspect of my life. I hope that doesn't sound like I'm rubbing salt in any wounds...I'm not. I wish all of you the best of luck where ever you end up and just remember, things happen for a reason. Stay positive and get rid of any negativity. Even with all the BS in this state I'm still proud to say I'm from Boston and I'm glad I'm here. Good luck, I hope you all find what you're looking for.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I agree, Rock. Even though I currently live and work in Los Angeles, I love telling people I'm from Boston, not that they can't already tell by the way I talk. Although I think I talk wicked good!


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

LA I just hope you haven't started rooting for the Lakers....

STAY TRUE TO YOUR ROOTS BROTHER!!!!


----------



## 1234hey (Jun 12, 2007)

LA, I also hope that you're not sporting a beach cruiser on your days off!


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Folks, once the Border Patrol opens up they're hiring again...jump all over that if your willing to move. They get they're GS-11 and there is a lot of action. Plus they now offer the northern border to new interns. You have to do the 19 weeks at the academy then 10 months somewhere down south (lodging paid for by the government...for example living in an Embassy Suites for 10 months) and then you start at your northern border station. The vacancies are not open right now but I am sure they soon will be. Keep your eyes open and keep the faith.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Rock said:


> LA I just hope you haven't started rooting for the Lakers....
> 
> STAY TRUE TO YOUR ROOTS BROTHER!!!!


God no, I'll never root for the Lakers. I still root for the Celtics 'cause they're the home team but I admit, I really haven't been a big fan of NBA basketball since Bird and Magic left the game. I call it, "The era of the tattoo" 'cause these guys have WAY TOO MANY ugly tattoos all over them. Players nowadays are just a "bit" different then they use to be. It's all about "me" nowadays and I don't like that.



1234hey said:


> LA, I also hope that you're not sporting a beach cruiser on your days off!


I have to admit, I don't know what a beach cruiser is. Guess I'm a little behind the times. Can you enlighten me?


----------



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

LA Copper said:


> I believe MSW and I beat you to it and left a long time ago. Trying to get on the job there in Mass back in the 80s was pretty much the same as it is now. Good luck to you guys.


Yeah, I got LACopper beat by about a decade, having left MA for California in 1977. But one of the amazing things that I have realized since becoming a member of MassCops, is how little has changed in MA in over 30 years, as far as police hiring goes. What I have read on this board over the past couple of years about police hiring in MA, describes _exactly the same situation as it was_ _in the mid-1970's_ when I was trying to get on a reasonably decent sized PD in MA. Nothing's changed (re: the difficulty of getting hired onto MA PD's) in over 3 decades! Amazing.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

after starting late in the game ( age 30 ) and waiting , waiting , waiting..........

pretty much locked into the DOC gig for the 20 year pension and then it's vamoose !

to do it again out of state would be the way to go.

think a good candidate would be young , single , living on their own for a couple of years and very independent.

with all the politics in this state it's pretty much impossible to get on without juice or fitting the par 10 list category.

good luck to any and all folks heading out of Massachusetts to find work


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

Rock said:


> LA I just hope you haven't started rooting for the Lakers....
> 
> STAY TRUE TO YOUR ROOTS BROTHER!!!!


LA Copper is Boston, through and through.

Although, he has lost a *bit *of the accent.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

LA, USMC got it right the quote was from Toby Keith. But I just might show up to that meet and greet to talk to you. I already have a fulltime Police gig here at a college campus but I want more and I do not see that happening here. I figure while i am relatively young and single I should make the move soon. I just have to get my fat ass to the gym so I can pass PT test LOL


----------



## Mike7913 (Nov 16, 2008)

pahapoika said:


> after starting late in the game ( age 30 ) and waiting , waiting , waiting..........
> 
> pretty much locked into the DOC gig for the 20 year pension and then it's vamoose !
> 
> ...


Not for nothing, but you have a good job. I think currently the DOC/MSP are probably the best gigs to be in...


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

mikey742 said:


> LA, USMC got it right the quote was from Toby Keith. But I just might show up to that meet and greet to talk to you. I already have a fulltime Police gig here at a college campus but I want more and I do not see that happening here. I figure while i am relatively young and single I should make the move soon. I just have to get my fat ass to the gym so I can pass PT test LOL


Roger that. I'm not a big Country fan so I wouldn't know a Toby Keith song if it fell on me. I'll be there so if you want to talk about stuff, I'll be happy to do so.


----------



## JF5 (Aug 23, 2005)

...This weather is killing me man..I know I wont open the pool again next year till at least July....DAMN!!!


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

I am looking to run away from New England to get out of this crappy weather so i can start feeling better. THIS SUCKS!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

For vacation, I'm leaving sunny days and 80 degree temps to come back there for three weeks of rain and 65 degree temps... What the heck was I thinking!


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

-----------> is ready to start applying for positions in Florida, need a new area, MORE SUN and new beginnings.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Rainy days mean no pollen in the air, so I'm not really complaining about the weather.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Everyone stop complaining. Precip levels are way down by yearly averages. We actually need the rain. Also, I'll take a couple of weeks a year of 90-100 degrees and a blizzard or two. You can have the earthquakes, mud slids, tornados and floods. There's are reasons why this is one of the most expensive places in the country to live.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I love this weather, if you work the night shift like I do it makes for good sleeping conditions and I dont feel guilty sleeping through a sunny day.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Rock said:


> Everyone stop complaining. Precip levels are way down by yearly averages. We actually need the rain. Also, I'll take a couple of weeks a year of 90-100 degrees and a blizzard or two. You can have the earthquakes, mud slids, tornados and floods. There's are reasons why this is one of the most expensive places in the country to live.


To each his own I guess. I'll take the 20 second earthquake (every few years) and the mudslides (every few years) in the hills anytime over days and weeks of yucky rain and chilly temps. Besides, at least it's sunny and warm during the earthquake and mudslides.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

LA Copper said:


> To each his own I guess. I'll take the 20 second earthquake (every few years) and the mudslides (every few years) in the hills anytime over days and weeks of yucky rain and chilly temps. Besides, at least it's sunny and warm during the earthquake and mudslides.


LAC.....Don't forget the awesome smog clouds and the wildfires. And the traffic, and the illegals.......I'll stay right here. Beaches in the summer.....Skiing in the winter. Don't mean to be overly critical LAC..I'm sure there are great reasons to live there.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

trueblue said:


> LAC.....Don't forget the awesome smog clouds and the wildfires. And the traffic, and the illegals.......I'll stay right here. Beaches in the summer.....Skiing in the winter. Don't mean to be overly critical LAC..I'm sure there are great reasons to live there.


No problem, each place has it's thing. I love the environment back there; the woods, ponds, lakes, oceans, meadows, beaches, etc.. and I truly miss it, which is why I'm gonna move back there when I retire from LA. (Plus there's no mosquitos!)

However, the weather out here can't be beat. It hardly ever rains, never gets below 40 degrees in the middle of winter and in the middle of the night, is hardly ever humid and when it is, it's nothing compared to the east coast. These are all good things when you take into consideration that our jobs as officers is mostly conducted outdoors.

We can go to the beach about 10 months out of the year and it's only a 40 minute drive to play in the snow in the winter. Traffic can be just as bad back there as it is out here; the expressway, 128, The Pike, etc, Once you know the area, it's all about finding ways around it, which is no big deal.

The wildfires, mudslides, earthquakes, riots, etc, all make for an interesting life and a lot of OT. The smog is actually getting less, believe it or not. As for the illegals, we have lots of those, nothing I can do about that.

Like I said, I love the weather out here but look forward to moving back there when I retire. I hope the weather gets better back there by then!


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm definitely not ruling out moving out of state. I just don't plan on going far because I actually do love this weather. I love the snow (although I hate freezing rain) and even though we are having lots of rain right now, the lawn is still nice and green and I don't have to worry about watering the garden. I just don't see anything happening at least within the next 5 years due to various commitments I have.

Pennsylvania is at the top of my list right now, but I'm still researching it out. It's not too far away. I still get snow in the winter and still get to do my deer hunting in NY. Although PA isn't a very conservative state, the political atmosphere is nothing like MA. It is in PoliceLink's Top 10 states for LE. I guess PSP is hiring and a lot of the local PD's I've been looking into are CS. I'm not sure if it's anything like MA's CS, but like I said I'm still researching it.

Other states I'm looking into are the Carolinas, Georgia (Altanta area) and Texas.

I want to see how things are when this economy starts to come around before I really start thinking about this though.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

resqjyw0 said:


> Georgia (Altanta area)


Gwinnett county pd and Cobb county pd are the best metro ATL pd's. Go with Gwinnett though.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I already left one state (Empire) for this one; another move may be in the cards if the Quinn/incentive gets killed. I reckon I can take my retirement and head to another state, maybe work with a sheriff's department...I have an in-demand specialty; hopefully they'd hire an old fart who was only going to stick around for fifteen years or so...


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

C'mon Deuce, everyone knows the best cops in Atlanta wear grey and black...DKPD! 

Cobb's great if you like wearing stetsons, writing a lot of tickets, and think an arrest for no license is the bust of the century. Can't bash Gwinnett too much, they're a good agency. Don't get me started on City of Atlanta...


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

galehopeful said:


> C'mon Deuce, everyone knows the best cops in Atlanta wear grey and black...DKPD!


Many agencies in the north wear Union blue, and the southern agencies they still wear grey because...well, it's best said below:

_"Long live the Confederacy!"_


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

galehopeful said:


> C'mon Deuce, everyone knows the best cops in Atlanta wear grey and black...DKPD!


DeKalb? I guess it can only get better after getting rid of the old CEO and chief.. But only 67% after 30 years for retirement? I'm not knocking DKPD and things could be worse (just west of ya'll)..


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

The situation here is improving...our acting chief (soon to be chief) is a career DeKalb cop and a stand-up guy. They recently re-created the position public safety director, and he's another former DeKalb cop with a great reputation. Good changes are coming. Those of us under the 67% retirement are not as fortunate as the people who came in under 82.5%, but there is some talk of the pension plan being re-vamped.

As far as work is concerned, I work with a good group of people and I get to do some fun police work...that's the beauty of DeKalb, there's always plenty of policing to be done. It's a great place to learn a lot quickly.


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

Rock said:


> Everyone stop complaining. Precip levels are way down by yearly averages. We actually need the rain. Also, I'll take a couple of weeks a year of 90-100 degrees and a blizzard or two. You can have the earthquakes, mud slids, tornados and floods. There's are reasons why this is one of the most expensive places in the country to live.


you forgot the wildfires too.

As much as I hate the S**t that's going down in MA I'll never leave, but I don't begrudge anyone young who grew up hear from leaving to set up roots anywhere else.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Duff112 said:


> As much as I hate the S**t that's going down in MA I'll never leave, but I don't begrudge anyone young who grew up hear from leaving to set up roots anywhere else.


That's the way I feel, like I have roots here since I was born and raised. That is the thing I contend with when thinking about leaving. Drives me nuts.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Eagle13 said:


> That's the way I feel, like I have roots here since I was born and raised. That is the thing I contend with when thinking about leaving. Drives me nuts.


Exactly how I felt before I finally left. It was hard leaving but not having a career type job as I was turning 26 was hard also. It's not for everyone, that's for sure. If you can get your job of choice in Mass, more power to ya!


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

It is crazy. It is almost like it is an impossible situation here. I am turned 29 this year and I am really feeling the crunch. If nothing happens after this round of civil service, I need to make that huge decision.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm 28. Know the feeling.

Kinda funny how when I was 22 I heard... "You'll get on, you have *PLENTY OF TIME*."

I seemed to hear that every year... Now I say that, and its, "Ehhh, yeah you still have some time left."

Talk about a race against the clock for a career that has a "No Vacancy" sign hanging around its neck.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

SGT_GRUNT_USMC said:


> I love telling people here I'm from Boston.I love telling people when I'm in Mass. I'm from Las Vegas.


I'd love to be able to tell someone from MA; ya I'm from MA and I hated you assholes when I lived there.. Here's your ticket dick head....


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Anyone who is on the fence should go. I had chances to go out of state in my mid 20s but thought I had time. In my late 20s I thought I was just about to get a cs job and waited almost 3 years until it slipped away. I ended up moving across the state to get a job when I was 33. This means I will need to stay on until 63 to fully retire. If I had moved to TX when I had a chance at a job there at 23 I would be retiring in 7 years and would probably have some rank due to the greater opportunity. I now have 22 years until retirement and I'm watching the profession in Massachusetts implode before my eyes. If you have the opportunity and want to be a cop, run as fast as you can.


----------

